# ultralight square taper BBs?



## pbbullpup (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about taking the route of the white industries ENO crank because it is light, stong and cheap. The drawback is that square taper BBs are heavy.

I know white industries makes a Ti BB that is somewhat light but can I get anything lighter that is dependable? 

Or, is there a conversion kit to make the ENO accept other BBs


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

pbbullpup said:


> I'm thinking about taking the route of the white industries ENO crank because it is light, stong and cheap. The drawback is that square taper BBs are heavy.
> 
> I know white industries makes a Ti BB that is somewhat light but can I get anything lighter that is dependable?
> 
> Or, is there a conversion kit to make the ENO accept other BBs


Actiontec Ti around 135g


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

world class ti 116g if you can find one.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Phil Wood Ti BB sets the standard. The 68mm x 113mm is 147g. Added bonus is that you can adjust the chainline, unlike the White Industries BB. I have ENO cranks with the Phil Wood BB, and it works great. You don't need a conversion kit.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

pbbullpup said:


> The drawback is that square taper BBs are heavy.


Heavyy? No that's still some of the lightest BBs!

As mentioned by others above there's a whole bunch of nice Ti BBs. I'd also look to get the shortest axle as possible. I used a 103mm axle on my Scale until i installed the Lightning cranks a couple months ago.

Atik Ti 103mm with Tiramic bearings (sans inner tube): 136g
FRM Ti 110mm: 147g
Ritchey WCS Ti 103mm axle paired to FRM cups...: 133g
Soul Kozak Ti 113mm: 138g
Token Carbon/Ti 103mm with Tiramic bearings: 149g
TA Specialite TA Axix 113mm: 152g

I usually had that assembled BB with the Ritchey axle.You can see the taper which fighs the flex Ti-axles usually suffer from.This flex puts some stress on the bearings too under load so bearing life as well as power transfer suffers minimal. I have found that short 103 Ritchey axle really to be stiffer than all those straight axles. And those Token BBs come with extra wide beraings which also help to keep things straight.In addition the Tokens are really well sealed with that additional seal in the cups. But anyway - square BBs are super durable compared to todays offerings. I see more complaints with bearings than in the past...


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Found this for you, not the lightest but the price may be right...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130366161503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pbbullpup (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are some lite BBs, thanks. 

I also really like the middleburn crank but if you live in the US you seem to be SOL, chainreaction has been sold out and the US distributers don't respond.


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

I use this *Tandem Titanium Project * made in Spain (the brand already does not exists)









and I'm selling another Specialized (135 gr. with bearings):

http://bicisclasicas.foroactivo.com/se-vende-f4/eje-pedalier-titanio-specialized-68-103-mm-t50.htm

(both 68/103 mm.)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

palmix said:


> I use this *Tandem Titanium Project * made in Spain (the brand already does not exists)
> 
> View attachment 520126
> 
> ...


Without any counterrings you won't be able to adjust the bearings. I'd say you will need some rings at least or a hefty threadlock in order to get the bearings adjusted and the cups thight in that position.


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Right, I put a bit of threadlock at the cups and they stay in place. Anyway the best system is with lockrings like that below, but I use the TTP because the cups enter easily in that bike...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I used mine without those rings as well but installation needs to be done with care and threadlock is a must

Also let's not forget about the crank fixing bolts: i used those "Kronos" Aluminium bolts i found on Ebay cheap.First you install the cranks using some generic steel bolts but those get removed and the cranks stay in place using just thes lightweight aluminium ones: 10g/pair.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

You can't have mine.  11 years and still spins like new.



BUT... if you keep an eye out, these old Race Face Ti BBs show up from time to time on eBay.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

LDH said:


> world class ti 116g if you can find one.


without the cups you mean?

world class incl. cups with 103mm spindle came in at 148.1g

so with ordinary cnc cranks which need longer spindle, wc bbs should weigh more like 160g


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

I used 103 spindles with several cranks and the chainline and "Q factor" is right: Race Face Turbine, Shimano Deore HollowTech (Square Taper) and Sim's Lite Ning now.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

palmix said:


> I used 103 spindles with several cranks and the chainline and "Q factor" is right: Race Face Turbine, Shimano Deore HollowTech (Square Taper) and Sim's Lite Ning now.


Old thread, but same topic. I was running the 166g Race Face Ti bottom bracket on one of my bikes (recalled JET 9) with the Race Face Turbine 180mm cranks and the Rotor Q Rings 27/40 in the granny and middle slots. Everything worked great. I got a new frame and the clearance, even if I adjust the Taperlock out to the drive side is not enough with the spindle length (110mm) I have for the new frame (redesigned JET 9).

So, I had to sub out for what I had in my parts bin at the time - a 360g old Shimano BB with a 122mm spindle I had from 1989 that is still smooth as silk - but, a boat anchor.

Is it possible to put a longer spindle in my Race Face Taperlock Ti BB? If so, where do I get those?

Looks like my two options are the White Industries Ti 121mm or a $$$ Phil Wood in appropriate length. I'm a bit confused about the R+_ spindles which I guess offset the cranks out to the right. Should I just get the symmetrical, or does it mean I could go with one of the R+5 (does that mean 5mm more on the ride side) and a narrower spindle length such as a 116mm? Looks like I would need the tool as well as the cups for a total larger investment over the White Industries. At least with the 122mm spindle Shimano, I have no need to adjust my chainline - so the White Ind. would probably be similar and be right where I need it.

Does anybody have any thoughts on those 2 and any knowledge of what the R+5 or R+4 BB's actually are?

I would also entertain any offers if you have an old 121 or 122mm spindle square taper that weighs less than 364g sitting around.:thumbsup: I should probably buy an ad for that, but that wasn't really the point of my post. I'm trying to figure out the Phil Wood vs. White Industries Ti BB's.

BB


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*122mm titanium sq taper bb*

I have a new one made by FSA if you are interested (i live in UK though) 
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c339/lesoudeur/Bike parts for sale/PICT1260.jpg


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

lesoudeur said:


> I have a new one made by FSA if you are interested (i live in UK though)
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c339/lesoudeur/Bike parts for sale/PICT1260.jpg


Wnat's that critter weigh?

Got it, I enlarged the picture and see it says 233g for that FSA. That particular model is not available here in the U.S., at least I can't find it doing a search.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

I also wonder about the Race Face Taperlock and how the Turbine cranks fit on that particular bottom bracket spindle compared to others - in my case, the Shimano.

My Race Face Taperlock Ti has the 110mm spindle length and the Shimano has 122mm spindle length. Yet, when I mount the crankarms on the spindles nice and snug, here is the Q-Factor of each.

Q - Factor with the Taperlock = 168mm
Q - Factor with the Shimano = 171mm

Although the spindle is 12mm longer on the Shimano, the Q-Factor only grew 3mm. Which seems like I only gained 1.5mm on each side (which was enough clearance to make my cranks fit on the JET 9). If that were the case, it would seem a Race Face Taperlock with a 113mm spindle would also work (if I could find one) over the current 110mm I have.

Any thoughts on why the Turbines and Taperlock BB spindle fit "differently" than the Shimano BB with the Turbines?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Could be ISO versus JIS taper variations

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Could be ISO versus JIS taper variations
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html


I thought about that too, but the Shimano is a standard JIS square taper model # is Shimano BB LP-27 (serious boat anchor at 364g or so).

BB


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use action tec bottom brackets
you can get different color cups and several options on bearings. and yes USA made

http://www.actiontec.us/prices.htm

last year of the Element


----------



## MikelDuke (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a TA Specialites because it fits either 68 or 73mm frames and the chainline is adjustable, do you know where can I find one at a reasonable price?

thanks


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Another, not the lightest, but cost effective, option is Sinz pro titanium. Use it on my daughter's bike. As they market it to BMX use, I assume it got to be on the sturdier side of things.


----------

